
Pentagon Confronts a New Threat from ISIS: Exploding Drones - daredave
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/12/world/middleeast/iraq-drones-isis.html?emc=edit_th_20161012&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=72261283&_r=0&mtrref=undefined&gwh=0A88D3329D863AE7B11F80CFF237C651&gwt=pay
======
mhoad
Does anyone know how realistic it would be to use direction finding technology
to identify the location of the operators?

~~~
riskable
Extremely unrealistic. Such technology requires either a lot of moving around
or antennas everywhere to triangulate the thing you're looking for.

It takes less than 30 seconds to get a drone out of a car and into the air. I
know because I've built my own out of (mostly) trash two years ago...

[https://imgur.com/AKXLlX3](https://imgur.com/AKXLlX3)

What's interesting is that the militants appear to be using FPV tech to
navigate the drones to their targets. It's expensive compared to cheap
Arduino-based flight controllers with GPSes attached that you can program with
a phone over Bluetooth.

Then again, FPV is fairly idiot-proof whereas the Bluetooth GPS option
requires a bit of technical expertise. The kind of expertise you're unlikely
to find inside ISIS.

------
stuaxo
Well, this is sad and inevitable.

